# The tegus are waking up!



## nat (Feb 25, 2008)

My female woke up today! So stoked! Pics a little later unfortunately but I needed to share the excitement. I am actually double excited because I was hoping to have her pen built by the time she woke up but this didn't happen due to a health issue that arose suddenly these past couple of weeks... so I was rather stressed about what to do with her once she woke up. A friend of mine called me the other day and just happened to have a 6 by 3 wooden, water sealed pen that they were using as an indoor pond for their RES and could I use it for anything ?? you bet I could! SO I have a temp pen now and my tegu is awake and I am happy and all is well with the world


----------



## snakehandler (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats on a healthy awake tegu.


----------



## dorton (Feb 26, 2008)

Cool deal, I just started bringing up the temps on mine, can't wait till it wakes up.


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 27, 2008)

Soon to follow....hatchlings!!!! Who has eggs waiting?


----------



## Mike (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice!! Mine have woken up too!!


----------



## ColdThirst (Feb 27, 2008)

I dont let my tegu hibernate, he just sleeps alot during the day and comes out in the afternoon to hunt for food.


----------



## DZLife (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, mine isn't going to be shipped here until the weather across the shipping route (Florida to southern Cali.) gets a little warmer; the shipper is planning on shipping her on tuesday. From what I understand, she is still in hibernation, but I doubt that she will remain so for long once I get her here, because the temps are fairly warm.
So yeah, "my" tegu is still asleep


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 29, 2008)

Mine started to wake up, but now the lows dropped back down in the 30s the last two days. :roll:


----------



## DZLife (Feb 29, 2008)

Aww that's a real downer!
The seller can't ship my tegu due to the cold weather over there (we are concerned she will get too cold during shipping.)


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 29, 2008)

I know, the wait is sometimes a killer!! :roll: Well, you will get it soon enough, better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Lexi (Feb 29, 2008)

Mine are sleeping....and will still be sleeping for the next month or so.


----------

